# Sudden Aggressive Behaivor



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

He may be protecting the puppy, but it's probably time to stop taking him to the dog park. Set up play dates with dogs he is good with, and of course he has a playmate with the puppy at home. 

It's really your responsibility to not allow him to harm other dogs, so the dog park may be out for him from now on. Err on the side of caution rather than try it again.


----------



## Starweb9 (Apr 17, 2014)

I don't want to stop taking him. And it doesn't seem as though he's protecting her. She runs off in another direction and it is usually one of the dogs that are at the gate to greet him. I mostly want to know how I can correct it and maybe why he is doing it so I can continue to take him.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Going in the gate is always a problem, dogs crowd around and it's just a recipe for a fight. If you insist on taking him to the dog park, keep the leash on him and walk as quickly as possible in the gate and all the way to other side of the park and wait until there are no other dogs around before you unleash him. Or go in another gate if there is one available. 

Seriously though, you are just setting yourself up for a disaster since he is already not trustworthy at the dog park. If he hurts another dog in a fight, or a person trying to break up the fight you are completely liable. Besides having him labeled a dangerous dog and possibly being impounded by animal control. Why would you risk that?


----------



## Starweb9 (Apr 17, 2014)

But he's never done this before. I'll try keeping him on the leash until things are settled a bit. And he doesn't get into a fight with the dog, he just keeps them pinned and tries to dominate them. He never bites at them or anything.


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

What if he does that to a dog that doesn't like it and becomes fearfull. What if its the wrong dog he jumps on and that dog reacts in a negative way.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

Frankly dog parks are a recipe for disaster and you are setting your dog up for failure if not worse. If your dog has a sibling and a yard to exercise in why is there a need to go to a dog park? 
I think your dog is trying to tell you that he doesn't like it there. Time to listen!


----------



## Our3dogs (Apr 3, 2008)

If I understood it correctly, the new pup has been with you at the dog park when this behavior started? Even though you don't think he is protecting her, because she is running to a different area of the park when you enter, I have a feeling he is. We really don't know what is going on in their little minds. Since it wasn't going on before the pup came into the picture, it tends to give you something to think about. Since you would still like to go to the dog park, perhaps you can test this theory by leaving her home the next few times and just bringing him to the park alone. I would follow the suggestions above by leaving him on leash to enter the park, etc. It is true that many times we know our dogs won't do any actual harm to another dog, but it's the point of not knowing how the other dog may react. If he decides to approach another dog who is not going to back down, or has very little tolerance, then it could go very, very wrong. Or you have an owner who goes ballistic on you because of how your dog is acting. If it turns out that your guy is feeling the need to protect the puppy, I would suggest not going to the park with them together until she gets older and he no longer feels this need. It's not fair to put him in the position of him thinking he needs to protect her and "set the mood" at the park. Like I said, we really do not know what their thought process is. Good luck!


----------



## goldlover68 (Jun 17, 2013)

I understand your concerns...but if you are not going to listen to the advice people are giving you, you probably should move on to another topic! 

Not everyone here has 'great advise' but, they all will try and give you what they believe to be true. Seems like you want to debate instead of consider what people are saying...


----------



## EddieWouldGo (Mar 25, 2014)

goldlover68 said:


> I understand your concerns...but if you are not going to listen to the advice people are giving you, you probably should move on to another topic!
> 
> Not everyone here has 'great advise' but, they all will try and give you what they believe to be true. Seems like you want to debate instead of consider what people are saying...


Hold on a minute, goldlover68 - sounds to me like you're the one who wants to start a 'debate'. What makes you think she isn't listening to the advice? She is simply saying that she likes the park and rather than not going she's looking for a way to MANAGE her dogs behavior...that's all. Not sure why that's rubbing you wrong... she is providing feedback to the advice she is getting.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Starweb9 said:


> Hello! I am new here! =)
> 
> I have had my dog, Raiku (pronounced Rye-coo) for two years, since he was six weeks old. He has always been a really great dog and is easy to train in most things. I take him to visit other dogs and to dog parks all the time and he has always done fine! He has never been aggressive towards anything at all. Yesterday was the first day since last fall I took him to the dog park and as soon as he ran in he immediately jumped on another dog and things got really bad. He started snarling and wouldn't get off the dog, causing it to panic. The same thing happened again to day with a different dog! He is fine with the other dogs, just usually one he is not at first.
> 
> ...


 
By your post, Raiku has not been to the dog park for quite some time, unfortunately, when dogs do not get to practice their social skills on a fairly regular basis, they can 'lose' those skills over time. Raiku has 'matured' over the last few months away from the dog park, and he may be 'testing/flexing' his 'muscles' at the dog park. Pinning another dog and not letting them up, is serious business for both dogs involved, it sounds like it could be a 'dominance' ('top dog' wanna be) behavior, or possibly a 'pre-emptive strike' (a fear based 'I'll 'get' you before you get me' behavior) which, either way, could lead to a nasty fight should he pin the 'wrong' dog. It is traumatic for the dog being pinned, and can cause it to become fearful of or aggressive towards other dogs, especially if it is a young dog who may llack confidence to start with (something, in all fairness to the other dogs and owners, you may want to keep in mind). 

Enlisting the help of a certified (reward based) trainer, (this behavior can not be 'corrected' out of him) who has a working knowledge of dog behavior and body language, and can observe him in the 'dog park' situation, (if need be) is likely your best chance in gaining an understanding of what is going on and helping Raiku to overcome the issues he is having.


----------



## azzure (Dec 10, 2011)

My dog also began showing signs of aggression at about 2 and a half years...they are teenagers at that age and that is when these things may well start to show up. I have stopped taking my dog to the dog park, and am working with an animal behaviorist on exercises to curb his aggression, which she feels is anxiety-based. Someone else on this board suggested a great book for me, it is "How to Right a Dog Gone Wrong" by Pamela Dennison, and it contains many training exercises similar to the ones suggested by my veterinarian-behaviorist. 

I too would resist going to the dog park at this time...your dog could injure another or be injured himself. And lawsuits do happen.


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

I have owned a private dog park for over 10 years now and we temperament test all dogs before they can enter the property and will revoke membership for aggressive behavior. This type of aggressive pinning will get your membership revoked immediately. You need to stop going to the dog park, it is terribly unfair to the other dogs. In addition, since you KNOW your dog is aggressive, you are legally liable for any damages he causes.


----------

